# Snakeday



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Bookings are closing 1n 10 days and only 5 seats left now


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Boarding passes and customs forms will be avaliable to download tonight, we will have spares but try to remeber to bring them with you,

see you all next week


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

:2thumb: I can't wait.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

gregmonsta said:


> :2thumb: I can't wait.


And what a long way you are coming, didnt realise how far up perth is


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Nestling on the gateway to the Highlands :2thumb: ... still not the furthest I've travelled to get the snakes I want :no1:. Should be the best way to finish my birthday celebrations.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

well you wont be alone, theres 5 of us leaving from Brighton


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

looking forward! have a bulging wallet waiting to leave me!


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

karlos79 said:


> looking forward! have a bulging wallet waiting to leave me!


Lol :2thumb: I've got 3 snakes waiting to meet me ... so far :whistling2: ... Bring on the wonders of snakeday!!!


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Hitting the road at 6.45 tomorrow :2thumb: .... bouncing off the walls!!! :mf_dribble: drooling at the thought of continental food and the impending snake spectacle!!!


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

leaving ipswich at 6.30 pm to take an easy drive down and arrive in good time!

packing up done and shopping snake list made!:mf_dribble:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Youll be getting the beers in ready for when the rest of us get there then


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

all funds are for snakes! food/drink comes last on this trip!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

oh and i dont drink! :lol2:


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Home safe and sound:lol2:. Had a fantastic time. Uploading a ten minute video/photo slideshow as I type. Hoping to post a review up in the snake section to make everyone jealous later tonight. It was great meeting you all :2thumb:

: victory: Thanks again Steve.


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry guys ... vids too big ... I'll upload a two part edit tomorrow. Time for bed ...  a bed!!! :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

karlos79 said:


> looking forward! have a bulging wallet waiting to leave me!


 hello tight wad :2thumb:...
anyone wanna know how to choose a bargain.... follow this guy around lol.


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> hello tight wad :2thumb:...
> anyone wanna know how to choose a bargain.... follow this guy around lol.


that 200 euro mojo smacked a defrost rat fluff last nite! thought he may be a git feeder for that price! oh well :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> hello tight wad :2thumb:...
> anyone wanna know how to choose a bargain.... follow this guy around lol.


and to top it off yesterday the viv i ordered was out of stock so got a free upgrade to a 55x23x27 viv for £109 delivered! i have some happy bredli's!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

karlos79 said:


> and to top it off yesterday the viv i ordered was out of stock so got a free upgrade to a 55x23x27 viv for £109 delivered! i have some happy bredli's!


Not had a bad week then have you! You got some great deals on the royals too, can get me some next time :lol2:


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

i've had a crap year so far, so was due some luck. got a new vision v70 rack coming wed/thurs too! the next few years gonna b good, hopefully i get lucky wit next years breeding and get some green ghosts and the elusive spider het albino male!


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/394471-houten-snakeday-report.html : victory:


----------

